# Soapstone and Alabaster?



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Wanting to put some soapstone (both talc and stellite varieties) and alabaster carvings in my tank. Anyone know of problems with either type of stone?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

The soapstone shouldn't be a problem. Alabaster could either be gypsum or calcite; if it is gypsum, then it will slowly dissolve.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks, O Dog.


----------

